# Where does everyone get their Betta's from?



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so loving aquabid but I was also wondering if there were other places or do people just go to the local Petco or petshops to buy them?

I have a feeling this is going to be major new hobby.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

hahaha, this hobby is super addicting. i usually buy my bettas at petco/petsmart  i love aquabid, but my dad hates using his credit card, and i dont have one  hahaha, and he doesnt like the whole idea of shipping cause of the extra cost, but he doesnt mind about shipping for computers.. hahaha, so its petco, petsmart, or a local fish store XD


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

i bought mines at a local pet store, they keep all their bettas really clean 
compared to the walmart and petsmart in town. Also, i feel better giving my
$$ to them because they're local people  
I've been wanting to go to Petco, but the nearest one is 40 mins to 1 hr away :-(


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought mine from a breeder on this forum.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

oh ... I didn't realize there were people on here with them. Good to know.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I baught all my bettas from PetSmart, the one closest and the one about 15 minutes away. Except for 2 boys I baught from WalMart.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

At my local pet store, the only betta they have are veiltails. i like veil tail, but i really like delta tails and butterflies... so i usually go to petco  but, i got my three veiltails from my local pet store XD


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Petsmart, Petco and Walmart primarily. I have 2 from a local LFS that imports them in from overseas. My husband said no more chain petstore bettas and that we would order them from the LFS until I saw 2 bettas that were light yellow at Walmart Sunday and had to get them. I had told him a couple of weeks ago that if I saw yellow bettas I was getting them. I should just order them but the fish in the chain stores are right in front of me!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@iheartmybettas do all walmarts sell bettas? cause i never really checked at my walmart, and was wondering cause i dont ever see any on cash registers....


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> @iheartmybettas do all walmarts sell bettas? cause i never really checked at my walmart, and was wondering cause i dont ever see any on cash registers....


 Most do. My local wal-mart gets shipments in on Thursdays. Last time my folks went without me though the betta's weren't lookin' too healthy. We're planning to stalk them on Friday the day after shipping day to get the cream of the crop so to speak.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I got mine from a LFS. Even though the place I got him from had about 20 VT's, they have pristine water. Just the temperature is a bit low in there, but at least I'm not supporting fish cruelty.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 2 from Wal*Mart, 2 from PetCo, 1 from my LPS, and 1 from PetSmart. So, basically, I get them from where ever I find one that I love.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most of mine are from Martinismommy, as for the others one is from a local fish store, one is a rescue, two are from another breeder, and one is a female I raised myself.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i love martinismommy's bettas! they are just super gorgeous and healthy! hahahaa, those bettas are lucky to be born from one of her fishys XD i really want one from her, but.......... my parents hate getting fishys from the mail, ahahah plus they hate credit cards


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I got my boy from petsmart, they are kept in clean looking water, even if the wall of jars is kinda small >.>
My friend, after spending the past week listening to me rave on and on about my beta, just picked up a crown tail at the local pet shop.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought my original bettas from a local breeder who was quitting the hobby and selling his hm breeders after breeding bettas for half a century.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

What is LPS


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

lps= local pet store


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@1fish2fish wow! you breed bettas? is it fun, or is it more serious? hahaha XD i wanna breed some day..... but obviously not now... im still a newbie, XD


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

All but one of mine are from AB. Now to break it down, 6 are from Martinismommy, 2 are from Dragonlady, and the rest are from Thai breeders. The one not from AB is a local Petco find. I recently shared my pet only bettas with some of my dad's coworkers... so I needed to refill it


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its fun but it is also very serious and VERY hard work.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

You can say that again!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

hahahah, i dont know much about breeding.... O_O so... thanks for the discouragement, hahahah LOL jkjkjk but, isnt it exciting when you see the little tiny fry hatch out of the eggs? and wat do you do after your bettas r all grown up? do u sell them to like petco and such? XD


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

I get mine mostly from petco and aquabid, my breeders are all from aquabid, except for the veiltails.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine are adopted or sold online.


----------



## shadowsbiker (Mar 1, 2011)

LPS here. I will be picking up another one in a few weeks when I set up another tank in my daughter's room.


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

Exotic Aquatics in Belfast, NI.

Phil.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Petsmart and Big Als. 
I found that Big Als has a wider selection than petsmart. My petsmart only carries veiltail males and females, and male crowntails. 
Big Als carried tons of different kinds of bettas.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Different pet stores. I mainly went to Petsmart and Big Als, but I've stopped going to the latter recently. Now I go to a LPS instead that carries some nice bettas from a breeder in Montreal sometimes.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

I got my male and one female from my LPS, but the other 4 females I got from PetSmart. I want to buy from a breeder someday, but that will have to wait until Im out on my own. I also hope to breed someday, as I cannot find any breeders around Indiana.


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Mar 28, 2011)

I bought Willie from PetCo and my boyfriend and roommate bought them their as well


----------



## mywingedhorses (Mar 14, 2011)

I got mine from Wal-Mart. I wasn't actually there to buy anything, I was simply accompanying my roommate, but he was just asking to be bought so I ended up with my first fish.


----------



## Vocaloid (Mar 29, 2011)

I purchased Luka and Miku from our local Petco. They're the only place that takes care of their animals and they usually have the best fish. I'd love to purchase some from Aquabid, but I'm never home to accept the delivery. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

8 of mine came from Petsmart, my doubletail came from Feeder's Supply and my 2 babies came from 1fish2fish.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Noonie came from Petco, Salsa came from a coworker who's daughter had lost interest, Duck came from a breeder in Thailand.  My previous bettas came from Petco/Petsmart.


----------

